
Nobody Really Knows Why Apple Is Struggling in China - jseliger
https://slate.com/technology/2019/01/apple-china-struggles-theories.html?via=homepage_section_features
======
tuxlinuxien
The trade war might me a bit for something but I have been in china for nearly
7 years and I have seen habit changing quite a lot within the last 2 year.

Back in 2012-2015 when I was in the subway or with chinese friends, I was one
of the few people who got an android smartphone. I even had few colleagues who
were willing to spend 2 months salary into brand new Apple product.

Since 2 years ago, I have noticed a kind of Apple "fatigue" from chinese
consumers who are expecting breakthrough from tech companies quite often. Why
would they spend money on a new phone that nearly look like the same as the
previous version? Sure there is this new "face unlock" but the finger print
unlock works well.

No need to mention that the new measures pushed by the chinese government make
the people more nationalist so if they want a brand new phone, they will look
for local brands like Huawei, Oppo, Xiaomi, etc... and they have really good
phones for half the price of an IPhone.

